
Advice From My 12 Year Old Self - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/personal/advice-12-year/
======
araneae
I'm really tired of seeing this stuff.

Now granted, this one is from a 12 year old, so it's no surprise that it's
just a bunch of trite self-help nonsense.

But I've been seeing a lot of this "believe in yourself!" "work hard and
you'll be successful!" "all you have to do is want it bad enough" from adults
who should really know better.

I would like some content, please.

~~~
mburney
I liked the article because it conveys the message that most self-help drivel
is at the level of a 12 year old. Although I'm not sure that is what the
author intended to point out.

